
Bitcoin back over 300$ - Timshel
https://bitcoinwisdom.com/
======
celticninja
It is always difficult to tell with bitcoin whether the price rise is from new
adoption due to AFK events like capital controls or if it is people within the
bitcoin community buying btc in the hope that external parties will be brought
in to the fold, essentially buying more prior to an expected influx of users.

